
FDA warning: Scores of heart implants can be hacked from 20ft away - mikekij
https://www.zdnet.com/article/fda-warning-scores-of-heart-implants-can-be-hacked-from-20ft-away/
======
LinuxBender
Does this mean we will eventually see peoples hearts being ransomware /
crypto-locked?

 _Send 100 BTC to avoid shut-down of your heart_

~~~
kodz4
Not viable. Most of them are already bankrupt from heart surgery.

~~~
LinuxBender
Good point.

 _Send .02 BTC to avoid locking your heart_

